# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  the harrises spoiler

## chance

Sharon Marshall (soap woman on This Morning) confirmed that Craig is remaining in Corrie (hooray, I like Craig).  She thinks they are bringing in another relative to 'look after him'.

As most people know, Angela and Katy are both leaving, but there had been differing reports about Craig.  Angela takes the rap for Tommy's murder, and Katy commits suicide in scenes which are just about to be filmed.

----------


## no1abbafan

If they are just filming Katy's suicide scenes are we in for a couple of weeks of over acting by Katy - I know she is supposed to have killed her father but all this wailing is doing me in.

----------


## SoapRach

Yeah, I was expecting her to commit suicide sooner than that.  Oh well I guess at least we get to really understand how low she gets and how much she is in despair.

----------


## *JSW*

I was expecting after the funeral but apparently not.

A few months till she really reaches breaking point!?? A wonder how much she'll be wailing then!!!???

----------


## xCharliex

Lucy Jo isnt leaving yet 4 @ least another 8 weeks shes gonna b on screen

----------


## SoapWatcher

No... Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Lucy Jo isnt leaving yet 4 @ least another 8 weeks shes gonna b on screen


Oh, good lord no.  :Sad:  I JUST CAN'T DEAL WITH ALL THE WAILING!!!  :Sad:   :Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## wikcik

me 2, on friday i turned it off coz she was doin my head in

----------


## Ella.

She's just murdered her father: I think the wailing is justified!

----------


## *JSW*

The wailing may be justified but it doesn't stop it irritating us. Lucy-Jo must have felt ill after doing all that fake wailing. She'll probably have no tears for 20 years after her corrie roll!

----------


## gman2005

Tina Baker has said Craig's staying and will live with his Grandad in the street.

----------


## party3210

where did you hear what tina had to say as i miss her spoilers from the bbc website  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lisaaa2005

I liked Katie, but her acting is doing my head in now, like shes breathes really heavily and shakes and just i dunno...she acts like karen, didnt like her acting, but I like the girls in reali-life you know when they do interviews and that, and I do usually like the Katie charactor

----------


## Possum

I know she's killed her dad and for all I know she could be acting really well (I've never met a murderer) but the shaking and flinching is annoying me. And how come Craig always seems to be out of the house/unable to hear when they're screaming about it?

I like Craig though, poor dear, so I really hope he is staying. He seemed quite close to his gran when she was in it this week, is she coming into it or is it jus a grandad?

----------


## Bad Wolf

hi, apparenly he has been saved tina baker confirmed it on gmtv

----------


## stacyefc

why are they keeping craig?

----------


## clarzie

and where does his grandad suddenly appear from.  Didnt realise he had a grandad....

----------


## Bad Wolf

the goth thing must have been a hit with viewers and it all depends on what happens to angela? if she goes to prison etc?

----------


## Lisaaa2005

I agree with possum 300%  :Stick Out Tongue:  and when she screamed when she seen the wrench, i thought how pathetic  :Stick Out Tongue:  sympathy isnt my strongest point ha!

----------


## donzo78

as usual they drag out storylines for weeks and you end up loosing interest

----------


## stusoap6

of course she will wail,you lot are like sheep, one says the wailing os donig their head in and you all say
u would not wail after killing your parent
i think you would
IDIOTS

----------


## Jade

> of course she will wail,you lot are like sheep, one says the wailing os donig their head in and you all say
> u would not wail after killing your parent
> i think you would
> IDIOTS


There is no need for that sort of comment.

Anymore and you will face a ban

----------


## Meh

> of course she will wail,you lot are like sheep, one says the wailing os donig their head in and you all say
> u would not wail after killing your parent
> i think you would
> IDIOTS


First post and already breaking the rules? 
If you can't be courteous to other posters then please don't post.
Consider this your first and last warning.

Mordor

----------


## Lisaaa2005

Yeah course we'll be upset if our parents died!! but its just irritating watching her shaking and breathin so heavily all the time, its just a soap anyway

----------


## tina_freeze89

Yeh well think about it. Katy has just broke up with her boyfriend and had aborted his baby, then she killed her dad and she wakes up everyday knowing that and can't get through the day with out continuously being reminded of what she's done. She's ruined martins life, she's killed her own child, killed her own dad which brought angela's world to an end, she left her brother fatherless...thats a lot of guilt and a lot of trauma. As far as I'm concerned, If lucy jo hudson walks away from this years national soap awards empty handed then its a sin before the public. I think she is a fantastic actress and give credit where it's due.....on the matter, I think the scripts could have been a bit more realistic on Angela's part. I mean okay, she cries occasionally but most of the time she's just this big controlling monster. I mean ok, maternal instincts and that but one minute she's trying to convince katy that evrythings going to b ok then the next minute shes telling her of all the devestation she's caused. I just think that Angela's natural reaction would mainly have been that of a grieving widow trying to pull herself together for her daughter's sake...but instead they're making her out to be this really strong woman....nobody's that strong. Can you all see where I'm coming from? And what I really don't get is that you all complain about katy's wailing. If you could just notice what a brilliant actress she is then you would appreciate that it's the wailing and shaking that makes her position seem more realistic. Please write back with your thoughts

----------


## fosse

I think that Lucy Jo's over acting is what is currently irritating viewers who are complaining about the constant hyperventilation and shaking that she is bringing into every scene. Anyone as traumatised as Katy obviously is, would have been put on medication by now by the police support team, which would include a practising doctor. Either that or, more realistically, she would have become completely withdrawn, with only continual but virtually silent weeping portraying her current fragile mental state. That ridiculous shuffling walk that the actress decided to incorporate into her repertoire last night, was the last straw in a bad case of over acting. I have worked with severely traumatised young people, so am basing my opinion on fact rather than just a general criticism of Katy's character as currently being portrayed by Lucy Jo.

----------


## tina_freeze89

Well in fairness...it's a fault on the behalf of the script writers because at the end of the day, that's who's telling Katy what to do and I completely disagree with what you say about her becoming completely withdrawn.....silent weeping and all that. It's different because of the fact that angela knows as well.....you may see that if Katy has killed her dad and nobody knew...of course she would suffer in silence but Angela knows and in a sense she feels just that little bit more secure having somebody else on her side  -  have you never watched a film where another person witnesses a murder taking place and one person holds it together whilst the other one goes completely mental....same idea here!
Come on! I'd like to see some more people sticking up for lucy jo...if you're going to blame anybody, blame the writers who apparently do their "research" properly...but i have to hand it to u fosse - you sound like you know what you're talking about but in this case i'm guna hav to disagree wit u

----------


## SoapWatcher

I think id act like that if I had killed one of my parents. I wouldn't be jumping up and down cheering. ;-)

----------


## fosse

Tina - we will just have to agree to disagree about Katy's character!

If you want to blame anyone for Lucy Jo's portrayal of Katy, it would have to be the director for allowing her to overact to such an extent. The script is fine - it is the interpretation that is proving so irritating. Soaps cannot be compared to films, as the format in both is so completely different - I doubt that even you could  put up with two hours non stop viewing of Katy in her present state as portrayed by Lucy Jo - as you can see from viewer's comments, even short scenes with Katy in them, spread over weekly episodes, are driving many people to distraction!

Of course, you are entitled to your own opinion over Lucy Jo's interpretation of her character, but I still maintain that in 'real' life, her character would not remain so one dimensional - she would have dramatic mood swings brought about by her mother's alternate support and love one one hand, and Angela's own understandable loss of control, when, in her grief, she turns on Katy and bitterly berates her for what she has done. I just think that it is a shame that Lucy Jo has not taken advantage of the much wider range of emotions that her character would have experienced under such traumatic circumstances, which would have gained her more sympathy from viewers instead of their current adverse criticism of her current one dimensional portrayal of Katy.

----------


## Debs

i thought that lucy jo was an awful actress but my opinion has completey changed with this storyline. she has really proved that she can act. it just a shame she didnt show it earlier

----------


## Lisaaa2005

I agree with everythink fosse said, shes over acting it, and its become annoyin 2 watch on the scene, everytime she comes on im like "ahh here we go again!" dont get me wrong i did like the charactor before and think the girl seems nice who plays her, jus this is too much!

----------


## chance

did you see her last night in the cabin how she keeps bobbin up n down from side to side,is that really neccesary?

----------


## brenda1971

I think that they are dragging out this killer katy story

----------


## Lisaaa2005

i know i agree, its so annoyin, i jus wana hit her!

----------


## peggy's mum

Like to agaree with all about the so called "acting" of Katie, I am surprised it got past the producer.  All she does is pretend to shake and hope from foot to foot and whimper, I thought she was supposed to be an actress - send her back to drama school.

----------

